# Milk Bones



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

I didn't know that milk bones were not good treats until I went online today to find out if I'm the only one ever to open a box and have a bunch of moths come flying out. It was gross! I put the box outside in a garbage bag. What does everyone recommend as a good biscuit type treat?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Eek!

We feed Honest Kitchen “Whole Food Clusters” as treats. They’re technically kibble, but Peggy loves them. They’re crunchy, but easy to chew. We feed 1/2 cup - 1 cup daily by hand, plus she gets 1/4 cup in her crate at bedtime. This totals about half her daily calories.

For higher value treats, she typically gets Tylee’s chicken jerky (single ingredient) broken up into pieces or part skim string cheese.

Gracie used to get Charlee Bears. They’ve got a good crunch.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I make my own treats - one recipe, three different treats. Chicken, chicken stock, egg, flour - first just enough flour to make a cream-consistency batter which is made into soft pancakes and tiny dry crispy treats, then more flour added to make hard biscuits for chewing. No complaints yet from the dogs!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Both of my pups really like the “Old Mother Hubbard” brand biscuits. They are a lot like Milk Bones but much better ingredients. We rotate different treats for different things but I really like a non stinky, dry, basic biscuit treat that I can quickly throw in my pocket or grab as needed. I get the mini ones and I break them up so I don’t overfeed. For a special reward they will get a whole one sometimes. 😊 
Both Bobby and Joey love them and it seems, just as much as any other treat.


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

Charlee Bears from Trader Joe's are my favorite hard treats. They're little, 3 calories each, not stinky or greasy, and most dogs love them. What I like is that I can keep several in my back jeans pocket and always have a treat available. You never know when your poodle will do something so good that it has to be rewarded.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

I use Natural Balance Limited Ingredient grain free Original biscuits as crate treats for Hugo. He loves them and they come in small breed size (he's a mini).


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Just read the ingredients on the back, wouldn't feed that to my dog, yuck.

I only feed single/limited ingredient treats, and my dogs eat a raw diet. I'm quite picky about what I feed my dogs.

I like these for biscuit type treats (they smell sooo good, I want to eat them) : FRUITABLES Pumpkin & Blueberry Flavor Crunchy Dog Treats, 7-oz bag - Chewy.com


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Milk bones remind me of cheap breakfast bars :| 

We just stick to training treats for most things because she usually has to sit or touch or down for it.

A "just because" treat that's more substantial would be like a cow ear.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Ava. said:


> Just read the ingredients on the back, wouldn't feed that to my dog, yuck.
> 
> I only feed single/limited ingredient treats, and my dogs eat a raw diet. I'm quite picky about what I feed my dogs.
> 
> I like these for biscuit type treats (they smell sooo good, I want to eat them) : FRUITABLES Pumpkin & Blueberry Flavor Crunchy Dog Treats, 7-oz bag - Chewy.com


Fruitables were one of the few treats my Sully could and would eat when he had chronic kidney disease/pancreatitis (they're low fat). They're shaped like flowers and the "petals" break off to become small training size treats. And they do, indeed, smell wonderful!


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> Both of my pups really like the “Old Mother Hubbard” brand biscuits. They are a lot like Milk Bones but much better ingredients. We rotate different treats for different things but I really like a non stinky, dry, basic biscuit treat that I can quickly throw in my pocket or grab as needed. I get the mini ones and I break them up so I don’t overfeed. For a special reward they will get a whole one sometimes. 😊
> Both Bobby and Joey love them and it seems, just as much as any other treat.


Thanks! Those look like what I’m looking for. 👍


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Dog and human foods that are high in grains can attract pantry moths. It's not the brand that counts, it is how well the product has been kept. So while it was probably a good idea to throw out the box of Milk Bones that had moths, it does not mean that the next box is likely to be infested, although if you purchase from the same place that does raise the odds.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ditto, Johanna. A local pet store sells dog biscuits in bulk. I freeze anything that I purchase to kill any pests. I also do this for the bulk parrot food, and any bulk bird seed if I don't expect to use it quickly.

I have memories of an infestation in my pantry from buying one 'bad' product, and the critters soon moved to everything else (flour, pancake mix, rice, etc.). That was the beginning of my habit of storing food in jars.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Anything made with grains can be infested with pantry moths. I've learned to not buy any biscuits or kibble at one of my local Petco stores, because I've had moths in them so often. 

My dogs just plain old don't like Milkbones. I use Old Mother Hubbard mini-sized biscuits as crate cookies, and they used to get a bunch of other brands as a bedtime snack, but I've fallen out of the habit the last few years.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

People can be as snobby as they like, but Oliver has few teeth left, and his tummy gets reflux, we believe. Two or three tiny Milk-Bone Peanut Butter minis broken in half are not nearly as hard as TJ's and other biscuit treats. He can eat those and immediately feel much more comfortable, in a way other treats cannot. Especially the fancy soft ones. We also have those, but they do nothing to settle his stomach. Nor does freeze dried. He hates that. So M-Bs it is 😋.

ETA don't believe my last girl ever had a Milk-Bone, maybe except at a bank drive through or three, and she loved the offers but not the biscuits 😅. I learned many years ago to ditch my snooty beliefs when my now late cat, who was fed premium of premium foods, suddenly almost 100% blocked one Sunday morning. Months of medical followed, including PU surgery, which was incredibly successful. But he still had to go on Rx food for a long time. Eye opener that changed my thinking.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Miki said:


> Fruitables were one of the few treats my Sully could and would eat when he had chronic kidney disease/pancreatitis (they're low fat). They're shaped like flowers and the "petals" break off to become small training size treats. And they do, indeed, smell wonderful!


dogs like them, they smell good.. and they're so cute.


----------

